# It's "Show Your Ass For a Day" Day - Valentine Edition!



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 12, 2006)

Welp, I'm in the middle of a winter white-out, but I'm told there indeed will be a full moon up there tonight. I'm also told a few here have been chomping at the butt, awaiting that full moon, and some of our more elusive backsides have been buffed and fluffed and photographed with care. Just in time for....

"Show Your Ass For a Day" Day - Valentine Edition!

Over the past month we've seen parades of smiles, favorite body parts, and even snow day grocery lists. All great, but there's just nothin' like a classic. You know the drill. If you'd like to play, change your profile pic to one that either shows your ass, or shows you're an ass. Leave it in there for a day. Or whatevs.

I've launched things with my ass. My Valentine's Day ass. It's in the profile.

So let the butts and/or behaviors begin!


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 12, 2006)

Okay, it's on my profile page.


----------



## Jes (Feb 12, 2006)

EIGHTY-SEVEN VIEWS and only 1 additional post (before mine). You people! 

Against my better judgement, I have a pounding heart on for you people of Dimensions. Can you find it? You know where to look.


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2006)

It's an oldie -- from my Dimensions Magazine shoot 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## Jes (Feb 12, 2006)

whoa. someone's a naughty girl!


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2006)

You mean, besides you?


----------



## Jes (Feb 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> You mean, besides you?



I can't even begin to approach the level of naughtiness exhibited by most other people here. I'm just a shy wallflower at THIS party, and you know it!


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2006)

Laughed out loud at that one, Jes. I suppose the best answer to that is...

Yes, dear.


----------



## jamie (Feb 12, 2006)

I posted one... althought it is more leggy than bottomy.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't have a picture of my ass. 

I deleted my MySpace account (which was my home page on my profile here) and I currently don't have any picture of myself on my profile, so I might have to do something about that.


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2006)

Jamie, that's so cute! You look like you should be leaning back in the hay.


----------



## Melian (Feb 12, 2006)

Tina, your pic is frickin awesome


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 12, 2006)

Mine's up, and I went with the traditional genuine article-naughty style, since this is in honor of a day filled with love and lust.

:wubu:


----------



## jamie (Feb 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> Jamie, that's so cute! You look like you should be leaning back in the hay.



LOL, Tina.. thanks. I call it my Daisy Mae on a bender pic.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> Jamie, that's so cute! You look like you should be leaning back in the hay.




haha, I was thinking the same thing... cute lil' girl in the barn.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Feb 12, 2006)

Tina I love your picture! BB you are cute as always  My ass is in place.


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks, you two. 

And AM, is that from your newest set, Ms. Corporate Type? Cute set, from the looks of it on the paysite board. I cannot cross my legs to save my life. 



> I call it my Daisy Mae on a bender pic.



Heh. I like that.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 12, 2006)

come on Jes, you were supposed to show us your ass this time.  

my pic is up


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> Thanks, you two.
> 
> And AM, is that from your newest set, Ms. Corporate Type? Cute set, from the looks of it on the paysite board. I cannot cross my legs to save my life.



It is... yeah, seemed appropriate with the red and all.  And let me tell you, the crossing of the legs, not easy and it didn't last too long.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 12, 2006)

Also: So many hot women---dayum!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 12, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> my pic is up




Woo hooo!!!! Hot mama!


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 12, 2006)

Where am I supposed to be looking? 

Aha - I fathomed it out - lovely


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 12, 2006)

OK. My profile now contains a picture of what I believe is the biggest ass in the world.....


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Woo hooo!!!! Hot mama!




thanks AM--- takes one to know one


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 12, 2006)

Mine is posted. It's a couple years old now (the countdown is on).


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 12, 2006)

lol updated mine, the most photographed part of me, as I run from the camera. Sigh...... no junk in my trunk.....


----------



## Carrie (Feb 12, 2006)

Heh! Love it, Laura. Tres sassy.  

Mine's up, for a limited time only (that's a lie, I usually forget and leave it up for weeks - someone be a pal and remind me to take it down?).


----------



## Jes (Feb 12, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I don't have a picture of my ass.
> 
> I deleted my MySpace account (which was my home page on my profile here) and I currently don't have any picture of myself on my profile, so I might have to do something about that.



party.pooper.
c'mon.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 12, 2006)

yeah ok it's up.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm playing too....


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks, Carrie.. You're looking mighty sassy yourself in your cheeky panties and that glorious sun-kissed lighting - very sexy


----------



## Carrie (Feb 12, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Thanks, Carrie.. You're looking mighty sassy yourself in your cheeky panties and that glorious sun-kissed lighting - very sexy



Blushing!  

Thanks, L.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 12, 2006)

OK...my behind is up...sorry I wasn't very creative this time, just not in the mood.


----------



## Ash (Feb 12, 2006)

Ok, mine's going up as soon as this posts. It's not focused so much on my ass but on my lower back and what my boyfriend affectionately calls "the dip". You'll see what I mean.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> party.pooper.
> c'mon.



I don't have any pictures of my ass and I don't have a camera (digital or film). There isn't much I can do.


----------



## leighcy (Feb 13, 2006)

Okay, I put one up, too. This is from a Plumpers & Big Women photoshoot years ago. My face and hair are quite different, but my body looks pretty much the same, so...


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't think this forum wants to see nekked Fuzzy Ass. 

Edited: _But if you hurry up and look..._


----------



## leighcy (Feb 13, 2006)

Not true. I do! And I did.


----------



## Ash (Feb 13, 2006)

Fuzzy's ass is remarkably...not fuzzy. And firm. Nice.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 13, 2006)

Its tomorrow now... can I cover up?


----------



## Ash (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't think there are technically any rules. You're free to cover it anytime. Although...no better way to bring in the ladies than to promise a non-fuzzy Fuzzy bum.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 13, 2006)

For once I got to look in time. Usually I miss everything.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 13, 2006)

Tina said:


> It's an oldie -- from my Dimensions Magazine shoot 4 or 5 years ago.



Ooooooo....psychedelic Tina rump!  :smitten: It's like Dimensions Live at the Fillmore East. Cool manipulation of a classic pic, Tina!


----------



## Vince (Feb 13, 2006)

I have been locked up! That is why I haven't posted on the board for some time. Things are much more peaceful, but boring, when Mr Wonderful isn't around.

Congrats to the brave ladies who participated.  

View attachment Vince relaxing in cage..JPG


----------



## Tina (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad I could bring a bit of the 60''s around for you, Santa.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 13, 2006)

From farm girl to wallet-covered to not-really-an-ass-at-all (that's buttcrack, Jes?) to elusive, to just plain fat.... great asses, all!


----------



## jamie (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree it was a fun, fun day.

And now, my public service message to Carrie so very....

"You said to remind you to change your picture."


I personally think you should keep that fine thing up there, yo.


----------



## Jes (Feb 13, 2006)

I am SHOWING my HEART. FOR VALENTINE'S DAY.

*sob* I did my best, ok? I mean, I can't be a winner every day. throw me a damned bone.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 13, 2006)

jamie said:


> I agree it was a fun, fun day.
> 
> And now, my public service message to Carrie so very....
> 
> ...



SNORT!  

Um....word. Did I say that right?



P.S. LOVE the farmgirl thing. It's hot.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 13, 2006)

Dagnabbit..I always show up late to these things.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> I am SHOWING my HEART. FOR VALENTINE'S DAY.
> 
> *sob* I did my best, ok? I mean, I can't be a winner every day. throw me a damned bone.



Jes gives me this lecture on how I should "contribute" to this thread because I am new, and this is a community, blah, blah, blah... and what does she do? I kept insisting that I am not an exhibitionist but the hell with that. I posted a pic to my profile.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Feb 13, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Jes gives me this lecture on how I should "contribute" to this thread because I am new, and this is a community, blah, blah, blah... and what does she do? I kept insisting that I am not an exhibitionist but the hell with that. I posted a pic to my profile.


 
Oh yeah, you are gonna fit right in Brave man! 

P.S. Jes is a rabble rouser.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 13, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Jes gives me this lecture on how I should "contribute" to this thread because I am new, and this is a community, blah, blah, blah... and what does she do? I kept insisting that I am not an exhibitionist but the hell with that. I posted a pic to my profile.



Woo hoo, manbutt!

 Way to jump in with both buns.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 13, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Woo hoo, manbutt!
> 
> Way to jump in with both buns.



Thanks ConnieLynn and AnnMarie!

The picture will come down around midnight (this contest is over then , right?) but I'll post a photo sometime this week.


----------



## leighcy (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice one, JerseyBigBoy!


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 13, 2006)

leighcy said:


> Nice one, JerseyBigBoy!



Thank you, Leighcy!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 13, 2006)

Rarely more than once in a lifetime do we have the chance to witness such web beauty. Thank you, special BoBabe for instigating this and for being you. Ladies of Dimensions, thank you for brightening our day and you are the most beautiful creatures EVAH!! :wubu: :doh: :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 13, 2006)

Vince said:


> I have been locked up! That is why I haven't posted on the board for some time. Things are much more peaceful, but boring, when Mr Wonderful isn't around.
> Congrats to the brave ladies who participated.



Nice cage, Mr. W! Your photographer and captors must be remarkably brave.  :bow:


----------



## Jes (Feb 13, 2006)

ConnieLynn said:


> Oh yeah, you are gonna fit right in Brave man!
> 
> P.S. Jes is a rabble rouser.


'
I have heard this before, but I don't see it. I'm a lotta things, but this?

In one of my last grad classes here, this woman I'd never met the whole program though, took one look at me the first night and spat out: YOU'RE AN INSTIGATOR! I was shocked and I turned to my pals (with whom I'd been in school and with whom I'd be writing my thesis) to share my indignance, and they all pretty much agreed with grumpalina.

??


----------



## Jes (Feb 13, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Woo hoo, manbutt!
> 
> Way to jump in with both buns.



I also complimented his man butt. I know special secrets about it.


----------



## ripley (Feb 14, 2006)

ConnieLynn said:


> P.S. Jes is a rabble rouser.



And we're the rabble.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 14, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> From farm girl to wallet-covered to not-really-an-ass-at-all (that's buttcrack, Jes?) to elusive, to just plain fat.... great asses, all!



You forgot dimpled man-ass, too.

And to Rip: Heh


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 14, 2006)

rainyday said:


> You forgot dimpled man-ass, too.


Dag, I missed the dimpled man-ass. But seeing Vince in his girl socks totally made my SYAFaDD.


----------



## Jes (Feb 14, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Dag, I missed the dimpled man-ass. But seeing Vince in his girl socks totally made my SYAFaDD.



bb's heart is adorable.
Vince isn't housetrained.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, it is asses show off Day? Here is my Avatar of the day and I posted a new Profile pic too. *You can peak if you wanna...... *


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 14, 2006)

Vince said:


> I have been locked up! That is why I haven't posted on the board for some time. Things are much more peaceful, but boring, when Mr Wonderful isn't around.
> 
> Congrats to the brave ladies who participated.


 
 Hey Sweety *Mr. Wonderful*, when do you get to get out of the cage? When you are really, really good maybe? HaHa


----------



## Jes (Feb 14, 2006)

ladyrose, sometimes a misspelling makes you sound dirty.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> ladyrose, sometimes a misspelling makes you sound dirty.


 
*Oppsies......* That is what happens when people tell me to lighten up, the lights really go up..... *Snicker*


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 14, 2006)

* bump *

to Lounge? Probably.... hmm.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 15, 2006)

Eggbert is turning into one fine-looking cock. He's almost five months old, started crowing a couple of weeks ago and I've seen him grab at the neck feathers of hens like they do before they breed but I'm pretty sure he's still a virgin.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow. That is one gorgeous cock you have there, Stormy. Serious.

(One of life's sad ironies that every cock-related namesake joke I can think of is inappropriate for polite company. Same goes for Eggbert being a virgin.)


----------



## Carrie (Feb 15, 2006)

Stormy said:


> Eggbert is turning into one fine-looking cock. He's almost five months old, started crowing a couple of weeks ago and I've seen him grab at the neck feathers of hens like they do before they breed but I'm pretty sure he's still a virgin.



Eggbert is quite a devastatingly handsome Barred Rock cock, Stormy. 



That's right. Carrie knows her chickens, people.


----------



## Tina (Feb 15, 2006)

Whew! Okay... that first sentence there made my jaw drop, but the world was right again after reading the second sentence, then the rest of your paragraph.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 16, 2006)

Stormy said:


> Eggbert is turning into one fine-looking cock. He's almost five months old, started crowing a couple of weeks ago and I've seen him grab at the neck feathers of hens like they do before they breed but I'm pretty sure he's still a virgin.



Extremely hot cock and a fine photo, Stormy!


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Eggbert is quite a devastatingly handsome Barred Rock cock, Stormy.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Carrie knows her chickens, people.



Do you have one of those badges that says,

"*CHICKEN INSPECTOR*" -like on _Bugs Bunny_?


----------



## Carrie (Feb 16, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Do you have one of those badges that says,
> 
> "*CHICKEN INSPECTOR*" -like on _Bugs Bunny_?



Yes. Yes, I do.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words about my cock. 

I'm sure my neighbors long ago concluded that I'm nuts but definitely after yesterday. To get Eggbert attentive and in a good pose I tried whistling, which works with my dogs, but that had no effect; moving my arms and hands around just scared him and finally I discovered that making rooster sounds got him interested and perky. So my neighbors watched me following chickens around with a camera and crowing for a half hour or so.

And I have great news -- Eggbert is no longer a virgin!! :smitten: I just happened to be looking out the window today and saw it. Sorry, no time for a picture; chicken sex lasts about three seconds. Hopefully he will sire lots of babies this spring. 

Do you or have you had chickens, Carrie?


----------



## saucywench (Feb 16, 2006)

Stormy said:


> ....
> And I have great news -- Eggbert is no longer a virgin!! :smitten: I just happened to be looking out the window today and saw it. Sorry, no time for a picture; chicken sex lasts about three seconds...


 
I saw some hot squirrel action out an upstairs window years and years ago. She was all splayed out on the limb of an oak tree...he came from behind (not that they'd do it missionary style, anyway) and brrrrrrp--it was over. Then he dashed off.

Sound familiar?


----------



## Carrie (Feb 17, 2006)

Stormy said:


> And I have great news -- Eggbert is no longer a virgin!! :smitten: I just happened to be looking out the window today and saw it. Sorry, no time for a picture; chicken sex lasts about three seconds. Hopefully he will sire lots of babies this spring.
> 
> Do you or have you had chickens, Carrie?



Yay, Eggbert, you great big stud! :smitten: 

I did have chickens, Stormy - it started a few years ago when I rescued a big broiler hen off the road that had fallen off a chicken truck. I brought her home and named her Beverly. She was ornery and uppity and I loved her to bits - built her a nice little coop and bought her 4 fancy little chickens to boss around. They were lovely - one white w/black speckles Silkie mix, and three little banty Cochin mixes (buff, black, and a red frizzle!). Beverly only lived for about six months (until her huge breast basically suffocated her), and I kept the little ones for about another six months. I ended up not being able to afford to build them a great big run like I'd intended, so I found a beautiful farm home for them in PA where they live like the little queens they are.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> her huge breast basically suffocated her


I _hate_ that! Didn't realize it also happened to chickens.

(Editor's note: While it's generally thought to be a violation of decorum to make light of the demise of one's chicken, I was about to bust, what with all the "Eggbert's a big ol' stud" and "Eggbert lost his virginity while Stormy watched from the kitchen window" stuff. I felt compelled to make a tasteless joke about SOMEthing.

And sadly, the chicken got in the way.

All apologies to Beverly, and her survivors.)


----------

